# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Текст на авторскую песню

## LINSLI

Всем привет!Может быть кому то будет интересно попробовать написать слова на заданную мелодию.Песня здесь http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index  (Ну почему ты мне не веришь+мелодия) можно послушать не скачивая.Взамен вышлю минусовку если нужно.Пытался писать под слова, которые там лежат,не получилось.Дали совет идти от обратного-на музыку слова.Вот я и в поиске.

----------


## Лев

*LINSLI*,
Текст интересный, но музыка не гармонирует с ним, сама по себе неплоха.

----------


## oskar_65

*LINSLI*,

Нашёл один старый текст,может быть поможет при создании нового образа.Думаю,не сложно будет адаптировать на женский голос:

Я закрываю плотно двери,
И ни записки,ни следа.
Ушёл и всё,а сам не верю,
Что, может быть,и навсегда...

Всегда важней принять решенье,
И мысленно представить цель.
Ушёл и всё,и прочь сомненья - 
При них недолго сесть на мель.

Пусть в мыслях хаос беспросветный,
Придёт всё в норму,не беда.
Ушёл и всё,порой рассветной,
Ушёл,быть может,в никуда...

P.S.Не смог удержаться,прошу простить за бонус:rolleyes: 

"...be my lady on the night..."

Ложатся тени на дорогу,
Одна моя,одна твоя...
Идём,похоже,даже в ногу,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
А в небе две звезды сияют,
Одна моя,одна твоя,
И головы не понимают
Одна моя,одна твоя.
Потом мы в губы целовались,
Одна моя,одна твоя,
И вновь руками обжимались,
Одна моя,одна твоя.
Я понял вдруг свои две мысли,
Одну мою,одну твою -
О,ненаглядная,такую,
Как ты я врядли где найду!:rolleyes: :rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
> Текст интересный, но музыка не гармонирует с ним, сама по себе неплоха.


*Лев*,согласен.Буду искать может кто-то сможет.Хотя это тоже не так просто.Хорошо когда оно рождается вместе.Спасибо что заглянул.

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
> 
> 
> Ложатся тени на дорогу,
> Одна моя,одна твоя...
> Идём,похоже,даже в ногу,
> Одна моя,одна твоя.
> А в небе две звезды сияют,
> Одна моя,одна твоя,
> ...


*oskar_65* спасибо за тексты.Мне вот этот больше приглянулся.Ты адрес оставь может что-нибудь получится то вышлю.

----------


## oskar_65

*LINSLI*,

Всё-таки обиделся?!...Забудь,старик,тема то хорошая!Хотел от лирики слезливой тебя я увести чуть-чуть - на свете много тем,и нет для нас святого(я в музыке имел ввиду),ты поищи,а мы тебе поможем! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
> 
> Всё-таки обиделся?!...Забудь,старик,тема то хорошая!Хотел от лирики слезливой тебя я увести чуть-чуть - на свете много тем,и нет для нас святого(я в музыке имел ввиду),ты поищи,а мы тебе поможем!


*oskar_65*,Я не обидился.Обижаться это на благодарное дело.Лирика действительно слезливая,по жизни я весёлый с юморинкой или с Маринкой...не важно :smile:люблю посмеяться особенно поржать, а вот в музыке слезюсь  :Tu:  так я нахожу гармонию в себе.Теперь по теме как показывает опыт на слова у меня плохо получается наложить музыку.Сейчас пробую на оборот выставляю мелодии может быть получится и кто-нибудь споёт ещё для себя и для меня было бы тоже не плохо.
*oskar_65*,и спасибо большое что уделяешь внимание моей теме и готов помочь.

----------


## oskar_65

*LINSLI*,

Вот и славно,а то печатная речь способна на подтексты,о которых вовсе и не помышляешь.Насчёт темы мне интересно,сам прошёл оба пути,писал на готовые тексты,со своими то попроще,обычно в процессе создания мелодия вытанцовывается,хотя бы пару фраз;писал на чужие и не нашёл никакой закономерности.Пойдёт так пойдёт,а нет,то ивини... :Jopa:  Позже написал пару текстов на заказ,на готовую мелодию и,знаешь,пошло.Последние вещи так и выходят - мелодия первична,затем делаются слова.Должен заметить - текст даётся труднее,многое переделывается(во всяком случае,у меня так) и не раз,трудно поймать нужное настроение.Когда перед тобою чистый лист,и образы выходят ярче,и,главное,свободнее!Но..."в жизни,как и прежде,нет гармонии.." :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
> 
> Вот и славно,а то печатная речь способна на подтексты,о которых вовсе и не помышляешь.Насчёт темы мне интересно,сам прошёл оба пути,писал на готовые тексты,со своими то попроще,обычно в процессе создания мелодия вытанцовывается,хотя бы пару фраз;писал на чужие и не нашёл никакой закономерности.Пойдёт так пойдёт,а нет,то ивини... Позже написал пару текстов на заказ,на готовую мелодию и,знаешь,пошло.Последние вещи так и выходят - мелодия первична,затем делаются слова.Должен заметить - текст даётся труднее,многое переделывается(во всяком случае,у меня так) и не раз,трудно поймать нужное настроение.Когда перед тобою чистый лист,и образы выходят ярче,и,главное,свободнее!Но..."в жизни,как и прежде,нет гармонии.."


*oskar_65*,в основном я согласен.Хорошее,так чтоб на годы-создать очень сложно толи слова на музыку или наоборот.У каждого варианта есть свои сложности.Когда только начинал этим заниматься писал слова сам, но музыка рождалась первой, я напевал что нибудь на тарабарском.Бывало фраза получилась клёвая, а в музыку не вписывается начинаешь менять музон.Раньше сам и пел.Когда стал давать слушать стало ясно что тексты и петь не моё что писать это лучше получается.Хотя никто не говорил мне об этом сам почувствовал.У меня есть вокалист знакомый который помогает озвучить всё это,но он уже где-то 3 месяца загружен халтурами и не получается новые песни выложить с голосом.Накопилось много материала и на чинаешь вариться в соб.соку.Поэтому выставляю потихоньку на своём сайте, смотрю народ качает, а можно просто послушать, но качают значит кому-то это нужно появляется новый стимул творить дальше.Спасибо что поддержал. :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*LINSLI*,
 Всегда пожалуйста!А насчёт песни вопрос остался открытым,посмотрю что можно сделать,если ты не против.

----------


## aigul

Мне очень понравилась твоя музыка.Я написала только куплет и припев , если тебе понравится и текст который я предлагаю, то я его доработаю, т.е.  допишу.

Вот снова дождь стучит по крыше
Прости меня, прости меня.
Тебя зову, а ты не слышишь
Любовь моя и боль моя.

Когда же солнца луч весенний
тебя разбудит, не грусти
И как ручей, к реке бегуший,
Свою весну не отпусти.

Припев: Пусть я исчезну, пусть растаю,
            С закатом солнца улетаю.
           Пусть далеко , пусть не с тобою,
           Но буду я твоей весною.

           Руки другой подарят нежность,
           Но ты меня не забывай.
           Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
          И ты меня не забывай!
          Прошу, меня не забывай!

Конечно, я думаю в куплет ещё третее четверостишье надо . ну если понравиться допишу:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, ну что же ты молчишь?

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*, ну что же ты молчишь?


aigul,привет.Огромное спасибо!!! Тебе за слова.Они мне очень понравились.Давно никто не писал мне слова на мою музыку.Мне очень приятно.
До припева надо 3 четверостишья и после припева 2.В 3-ем и в 6-ом четверостишье нужно повторить 3-ю или 4-ю строчку как в куплете

 Руки другой подарят нежность,
 Но ты меня не забывай.
 Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
 И ты меня не забывай!
 Прошу, меня не забывай!

И ещё-Руки другой подарят нежность(красиво звучит),но ударение должно падать не на первый слог, а на второй как ниже

Но ты  ...
Ведь я ...
И ты   ...
Прошу  ...
Я не тороплю,время терпит.буду ждать.

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
>  Всегда пожалуйста!А насчёт песни вопрос остался открытым,посмотрю что можно сделать,если ты не против.


*oskar_65*,я конечно не против.Давай попробуем.Я скинул новую песню рабочее название Кристина.Там слова народные или как называли раньше подъездный фольклёр.Нам эта песня когда-то дала зелённыё свет она очень нравилась нашему спонсору.Хотя играли тяжёлую музыку.И вот спустя более 10 лет она выжила.Потому что "народное"-наше, а то что играли это было подражание на "заграницу".

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,
 Чудесно значит работаю! :smile:

----------


## aigul

> В 3-ем и в 6-ом четверостишье нужно повторить 3-ю или 4-ю строчку как в куплете


Немного не пойму 6-ом четверостишье . Должно быть так, куплет 3 четверостишья, а потом (после припева) куплет тоже три  четверостишья, но в последнем повторить 3-ю и 4-ю строки? Так?

----------


## LINSLI

> Немного не пойму 6-ом четверостишье . Должно быть так, куплет 3 четверостишья, а потом (после припева) куплет тоже три  четверостишья, но в последнем повторить 3-ю и 4-ю строки? Так?


*aigul*,извени я ошибся.Вот так понятно думаю будет.
1.
Вот снова дождь стучит по крыше
Прости меня, прости меня.
Тебя зову, а ты не слышишь
Любовь моя и боль моя.
2.
Когда же солнца луч весенний
тебя разбудит, не грусти
И как ручей, к реке бегуший,
Свою весну не отпусти.
3.
Вот снова дождь стучит по крыше
Прости меня, прости меня.
Тебя зову, а ты не слышишь
Любовь моя и боль моя.
Любовь моя боль моя.

Припев:
Пусть я исчезну, пусть растаю,
С закатом солнца улетаю.
Пусть далеко , пусть не с тобою,
Но буду я твоей весною.

Руки другой подарят нежность,
Но ты меня не забывай.
Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
И ты меня не забывай!
Прошу, меня не забывай!

4. 
Когда же солнца луч весенний
тебя разбудит, не грусти
И как ручей, к реке бегуший,
Свою весну не отпусти.
5.
Вот снова дождь стучит по крыше
Прости меня, прости меня.
Тебя зову, а ты не слышишь
Любовь моя и боль моя.
Любовь моя боль моя.

Припев:
Пусть я исчезну, пусть растаю,
С закатом солнца улетаю.
Пусть далеко , пусть не с тобою,
Но буду я твоей весною.

Руки другой подарят нежность,
Но ты меня не забывай.
Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
И ты меня не забывай!
Прошу, меня не забывай!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,
 Я так понимаю это просто схема?повтор идет первого четверостишья? 4. и 5. должны быть дописаны? т.е. другие так?

----------


## aigul

Да помоему въехала. То что синим должно быть дописано ? Так?:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

> Да помоему въехала. То что синим должно быть дописано ? Так?:rolleyes:


Да. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Ну оцени , что получилось. :smile:  Если ты не против то это будет текст к твоей музыке.

1.
Вот снова дождь стучит по крыше
Прости меня, прости меня.
Тебя зову, а ты не слышишь
Любовь моя и боль моя.
2.
Он снова на стекле рисует
Твоё лицо, твои глаза.
Поверь , что он без нас тоскует,
А капля на щеке слеза.
3.
Когда же солнца луч весенний
тебя разбудит, не грусти
И как ручей, к реке бегуший,
Свою весну не отпусти.
Свою весну не отпусти.

Припев:
Пусть я исчезну, пусть растаю,
С закатом солнца улетаю.
Пусть далеко , пусть не с тобою,
Но буду я твоей весною.

В глазах чужих ты ищешь нежность,
Но ты меня не забывай.
Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
И ты меня не забывай!
Прошу, меня не забывай!

4.
Нам без весны не будет жизни,
Ты всё поймёшь, любовь прости.
Не раскрывай свои ладони,
Прошу, меня не отпусти.
5.
Мечты растают вдруг с рассветом,
Как ветра шум, как шум листвы,
Но жду , что ранним , сонным утром 
В мою любовь вернёшься ты.
И в жизнь мою вернёшься ты.

Припев:
Пусть я исчезну, пусть растаю,
С закатом солнца улетаю.
Пусть далеко , пусть не с тобою,
Но буду я твоей весною.

В глазах чужих ты ищешь нежность,
Но ты меня не забывай.
Ведь я прощу дождю небрежность
И ты меня не забывай!
Прошу, меня не забывай!

Жду ответа:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

2.
Он снова на стекле рисует
Твоё лицо, твои глаза.
Поверь , что он без нас тоскует,
А капля на щеке слеза.

Можно ещё так:

2.
Дождь  снова на стекле рисует
Твоё лицо, твои глаза.
Поверь , что он без нас тоскует,
А капля на щеке слеза.

Как считаешь как лучше прозвучит. Если оставить первый вариант, то немного теряется смысл , а если второй, то получится много повторений слова "дождь". В общем необходимо твоё мнение:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

*aigul*,какая ты молодец.Это написано в моём духе :Ok:  .Теперь осталось найти кто её исполнит.Как тебя представлять?Оставляю адресlins07@rambler.ru.Могу выслать(Куда?)минусовку в формате wma. Как мне показалось качество передаётся лучше и весит меньше или mp3.
На счёт 2 куплета...думаю вот так.

Он снова на стекле рисует
Твоё лицо, твои глаза.
Поверь , что он без нас тоскует,
А капля на щеке слеза. 

Я сразу понял что речь идёт о дожде.
Очень много красивых слов у меня просто нет "славов" Умница.
Я скинул на сайт http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index ещё одну *Кристина*.Там слова народные, хотелось что бы слова были конкретного автора.
Ограничений никаких не делаю послушай может быть и она получится.

----------


## aigul

> aigul,какая ты молодец.


 Ты меня прямо в краску вгоняешь. Ну, не такая уж я и молодец. Ну может чуть- чуть.  :Oj:  Просто  я сама люблю лирику и такую музыку.  А минус обязательно высылай (и если можно в двух вариантах), я же немного пою. 
aigul@megabit.com.ua
  или на  ratharani@mail.ru 

зовут меня Елена Радькова :smile:  Да, и Кристину послушаю, обязательно попробую текст, а вдруг и тут получится.

----------


## aigul

Получила минус! Он ещё лучше чем то , что я уже слышала! Богаче.:smile: Спасибо! :Oj:

----------


## LINSLI

> Получила минус! Он ещё лучше чем то , что я уже слышала! Богаче.:smile: Спасибо!


:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Слушала Кристину. Я думаю это чисто мужская песня . Как считаешь? Текст я думаю должен быть мужской.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, ну вот , что получилось :rolleyes: 

1.Ты столько видел земных дорог,
Устали звёзды звать тебя в даль за порог.
Поманит небо горизонтом,
Но помнишь ты об одном,
Об одном.

Что словно странник искал любовь,
Зачем же шел ты прочь, кусая губы в кровь.
Её глазам ты не поверил,
Дорогам сердце открыл.

Припев: Любовь для тебя это гром,
           Глаза её просто гроза
           Ты думаешь снова о том,
            Что в них на прощанье слеза.

2.Но будешь помнить ты о ней,
Её любовь всегда с тобою.
Её любовь всех бурь сильней,
Тебя уводит за собою.


Ещё такой вариант 1-го куплета

 Ты столько видел земных дорог,
Устали звёзды звать тебя в даль за порог.
Её глазам ты не поверил,
Дорогам сердце открыл. 
Открыл

Ты словно странник искал любовь,
Зачем же шел ты прочь, кусая губы в кровь.
Поманит небо горизонтом,
Но помнишь ты об одном.

Жду ответа.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Ну вот , а ответа всё нет!:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

> Ну вот , а ответа всё нет!:rolleyes:


Лена, извени что сразу не ответил.Я не каждый день в интернете сижу.Текст не плохой в основном поётся легко.Есть кой какие моменты(Я по быстрому прошёлся) потом напишу.Быстро у тебя получается писать. Видать накопилось много информации.Спасибо :Ok:   за текст.Минусовку высылать?

----------


## aigul

Пожалуйста! Мне понравилось писать на твою музыку.Конечно выслать! Но моменты то надо подправить! А я думала, что я ещё и не быстрая. Просто бывает находит, слушаю и фантазирую. Рисую картины.

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*, ну вот , что получилось :rolleyes: 
> 
> 1.Ты столько видел земных дорог,
> Устали звёзды звать тебя в даль за порог.
> Поманит небо горизонтом,
> Но помнишь ты об одном,
> Об одном.
> 
> Что словно странник искал любовь,
> ...


Лена,привет!А можно сделать текст от первго лица.Слово любовь меньше использовать.Припев чертовски красив,но хотелось что бы первые слова повтарялись ну как в Крестине.И во втором куплете как-то с водой связать.

----------


## aigul

Подумаю. Конечно переделаю от первого лица.А насчет воды поняла. Ты хочешь , что бы было созвучно со звуками водопада?

----------


## aigul

Не могу прочитать слова кристины. Как там повтор?И я так поняла  ты хочешь текст не про любовь , или может про любовь, но несколько платоническую? Предлагаю так переделать то , что синим. И текст естественно от первого лица.

1.Ты столько видел земных дорог,
Устали звёзды звать тебя в даль за порог.
Поманит небо горизонтом,
Но помнишь ты об одном,
Об одном.

Что словно странник искал любовь,
Зачем же шел ты прочь, кусая губы в кровь.
Её глазам ты не поверил,
Дорогам сердце открыл.

Припев: Любовь для тебя это гром,
Глаза её просто гроза
Ты думаешь снова о том,
Что в них на прощанье слеза.

2.Но будешь помнить ты о ней,
Её любовь всегда с тобою.
Её любовь всех бурь сильней,
Тебя уводит за собою.

----------


## aigul

Да, если делать повторения, то припев переделать надо полностью. Ведь слово любовь ты предлагаешь не повторять часто.

----------


## LINSLI

[QUOTE=aigul;1027430]
Лена, я наверное не так выразился.Я имел ввиду вот-так

1.Я столько видел земных дорог,
Устали звёзды звать меня в даль за порог.
Поманит небо горизонтом,
Но помню я лишь об одном,
Об одном.

А припев в Кристина такой
Кристина и в стужу и в зной
Кристина твой образ со мной
Кристина зачем ты ушла 
Моё сердце с собой унесла.

Мне нравится что мои песни в основном о любви,но это слово не звучит ни в одной из моих песен(до сегоднешнего дня). Ну может быть когда-то надо начинать...не знаю...время покажет.Хотелось бы об этом чувстве петь, говорить не используя это слово.Хотя женщина любит ушами.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Не знаю, оставлять чей то припев? Конечно это твоё право , но он же чужой.

----------


## LINSLI

> Не знаю, оставлять чей то припев? Конечно это твоё право , но он же чужой.


Я не говорю что именно его оставить.Я показал как оно было.Ну а там как получится у тебя.

----------


## aigul

Поняла . Буду работать.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Только не знаю насколько быстро.:frown:

----------


## LINSLI

> Только не знаю насколько быстро.:frown:


Лена,мне спешить некуда.Как получится.Буду ждать. :Ok:

----------


## Лев

*LINSLI*,
 ***
1.Я столько видел земных дорог,
Устали звёзды звать меня в даль за порог.
Поманит небо горизонтом,
Но помню я лишь об одном,
Об одном.

И твоё имя шепчу я вновь
Зачем же шел я прочь, кусая губы в кровь.
Твоим глазам я не поверил,
Дорогам сердце открыл.

Припев: Я буду дышать для тебя.
          Я буду твой сон наяву.
         Я буду, не помня себя,
         Искать среди лиц (звёзд) ту одну.

Мои пути ведут к тебе,
Пусть ухожу и мир огромный.
Ты как родник в моей судьбе,
До дна не выпьешь, он бездонный.



Это Лена передала, почему-то сама не смогла(не фиксировалось в теме)

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,
>  1.Я столько видел земных дорог,
> Устали звёзды звать меня в даль за порог.
> Поманит небо горизонтом,
> Но помню я лишь об одном,
> Об одном...
> 
> Это Лена передала, почему-то сама не смогла(не фиксировалось в теме)


*Лев*,огромное спасибо.
Лена!!! :Ok:  Отлично поётся суперски!!!Ты как всегда молодец :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена! Я с этими словами воспринимаю по новому эту песню.Я в неё заново влюбился.:smile: Я не помню  :Tu:  минус выслал?Ещё будем пробовать? Если да посмотри http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index Печаль.

----------


## aigul

Да конечно будем!:smile:

----------


## aigul

Вот и прорвалась. Не пойму , смогла ответить только когда  появились свежие сообщения! Минус высылал. Спасибо. Рисунок в этой песне интересный.

----------


## пятачок

LINSLI, привет! А может что-нибудь и для меня найдется? Я уже не новичок в этом деле, песни на мои стихи есть и исполняются. Причем писала я именно на готовую музыку. Вдруг и на твою что-нибудь хорошее получится. Если ты не против, конечно. :))

----------


## LINSLI

> LINSLI, привет! А может что-нибудь и для меня найдется? Я уже не новичок в этом деле, песни на мои стихи есть и исполняются. Причем писала я именно на готовую музыку. Вдруг и на твою что-нибудь хорошее получится. Если ты не против, конечно. :))


Пятачок, я не против.Давай попробуем.У меня на сайте http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index есть песня Ночь.На эту мелодию у меня есть две аранжировки так вот этот вариант для девушки.Смысл такой.Была ночь, единственная,она ушла и не позвонила и где её искать не знаю.Хотя ночью казалось что мы нашли друг друга и при раставании я был уверен что мы увидимся об этом как бы песня.Так вот попробуй написать что могло случиться?Почему они не увиделись. Мысли переживания от лица девушки.Буду ждать.Если нужна минусовка то вышлю скажи куда.Спасибо за помощь. :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

> Вот и прорвалась. Не пойму , смогла ответить только когда  появились свежие сообщения! Минус высылал. Спасибо. Рисунок в этой песне интересный.


 :Ok:  Я умею ждать!!!:smile:

----------


## aigul

Слушала "Печаль" . Это ты поешь?  Мне понравилось. Зря ты писал  , что больше не поёшь. Какой те хочешь текст для мужского исполнения или женского? Тема такая , что тут я думаю возможно 2 варианта. Как считаешь?

----------


## LINSLI

> Слушала "Печаль" . Это ты поешь?  Мне понравилось. Зря ты писал  , что больше не поёшь. Какой те хочешь текст для мужского исполнения или женского? Тема такая , что тут я думаю возможно 2 варианта. Как считаешь?


Это не я пою.Это Лёха мой хороший знакомый вокалист вот он помагает озвучить мои песни.Последние на которые ты написала слова ещё не успели наложить...Она по идее нейтральная так что если было бы 2 варианта было б здорово.

----------


## Лев

> Это не я пою.


Классно Лёха поёт...

----------


## LINSLI

> Классно Лёха поёт...


Спасибо,Лев.Мне приятно и думаю ему тоже будет.:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, тебе тоже понравилось :smile: . Вообще сочетание музыки и голоса чудненькое!

----------


## LINSLI

> *Лев*, тебе тоже понравилось :smile: . Вообще сочетание музыки и голоса чудненькое!


Лена, спасибо.Я получил бальзам на сердце спустя пол года (как я на форуме) и это окупило все те ожидания и это того стоило.Я писал что умею ждать точнее-учусь только этому, что бы сказать "Я УМЕЮ ЖДАТЬ"

----------


## aigul

Ну принимай текст. Оцени, что получилось с "Печалью".:rolleyes: 

1. Ранним утром тобой завладела печаль
Ты подумала: " Грустно и прошлого жаль!"
Просто смотришь в окно,
Снова плачет оно
И не может грусть твою никак понять.
Понять.

2.Ты ведь просто жила в ожиданьи чудес
И ты думала,  он твой подарок небес.
Ты грустишь от того,
Что ждала не его
И не может ему сердце доверять.
Доверять.

3.И под тенью ресниц снова прячешь слова.
Ты не хочешь понять, что была не права.
Без него всё равно
На душе так темно.
Ничего уже не в силах изменить.
Изменить.

4.Ты ведь просто жила в ожиданьи чудес
И ты думала  он твой подарок небес.
Ты грустишь от того,
Что ждала не его
Ты готова ожидание простить.
Ему простить.

Или так :
Ты готова одиночество простить.
Ему простить.


ЖДУ ОТВЕТА :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

...Просто смотришь в окно,
Снова плачет оно...

..И под тенью ресниц снова прячешь слова.
Ты не хочешь понять, что была не права...

Красиво!!!Вот бы мне так музыкой слова подчёркивать как ты словами музыку.Мне очень нравится :smile:Ты Опять приятно меня удивила :Ok:  Я даже не успел подготовить минус.Это старое звучание тем более надо минус сделать ну слегка может освежу и тогда вышлю.На недельке ещё новую скину и тогда подробнеё о ней расскажу что б хотелось и как.Лена,что бы я без тебя делал...?Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Лена,что бы я без тебя делал...?


Спасибо тебе! Я очень переживала понравится ли. Буду ждать минус. 

Да кстати это уже третяя!!!! Надо обмыть! :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
А Лёха озвучит?
Твоя музыка сама навевает слова.

----------


## aigul

Над женским вариантом стоит работать. Я думаю нет. Она по-моему чудесно получится в мужском исполнении. Как думаешь? Если считаешь , что нужно, то над женским вариантом подумаю.

----------


## LINSLI

> Над женским вариантом стоит работать. Я думаю нет.


И я так пока думаю...
Когда новый вариант её сделаю потом озвучим с Лёхой.
Вчера слегка пивка попил-типа обмыл:smile:

----------


## aigul

Буду ждать!:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

> Буду ждать!:smile:


Лена, привет! Вот следующая песенка На даче. Мне нравится этот текст, но какой-то подвох есть...Долгая история. Может их подкорректировать не знаю или новый текст у меня две аранжировки на этот текст.Пследнюю сброшу попозже. А старый вариант слушать здесь же http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index 

1.Я на даче один...
                Мне тепло...
Свежий ветер ласкает... 
                Моё лицо... 
Всё как будто всегда
Всё в потоке тепла
Только где-то в душе... 
Боль залегла...
                Боль залегла.


2.А уставший я сел...
                У огня...
Завладела мной лень... 
                Тишина...
И не злюсь 
На обиду тоску
Равнодушен сейчас
Я ко всему.


3.Перелистываю...
                В памяти дни...
Вспоминаю все беды...
                Неудачи свои...
Как любил я её 
Как её обнимал 
Как к своим же друзья, 
Я её ревновал...
                Я её ревновал.


4.Помню вечером в дождь...
                Она вдруг пришла...
И озябшей рукой...
                Плащ свой сняла...
И сказала о том 
Что не любит меня 
Что нашла всё тепло
У другого огня.

       Припев.
Верный пес ко мне не бежит
На ковре загрустив он лежит
Как единственный Друг понимает меня 
Я жалею его,
А он жалеет меня.

----------


## LINSLI

> Буду ждать!:smile:


Лена, привет! Вот следующая песенка На даче. Мне нравится этот текст, но какой-то подвох есть...Долгая история. Может их подкорректировать не знаю или новый текст у меня две аранжировки на этот текст.Пследнюю сброшу попозже. А старый вариант слушать здесь же http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index 

1.Я на даче один...
                Мне тепло...
Свежий ветер ласкает... 
                Моё лицо... 
Всё как будто всегда
Всё в потоке тепла
Только где-то в душе... 
Боль залегла...
                Боль залегла.


2.А уставший я сел...
                У огня...
Завладела мной лень... 
                Тишина...
И не злюсь 
На обиду тоску
Равнодушен сейчас
Я ко всему.


3.Перелистываю...
                В памяти дни...
Вспоминаю все беды...
                Неудачи свои...
Как любил я её 
Как её обнимал 
Как к своим же друзья, 
Я её ревновал...
                Я её ревновал.


4.Помню вечером в дождь...
                Она вдруг пришла...
И озябшей рукой...
                Плащ свой сняла...
И сказала о том 
Что не любит меня 
Что нашла всё тепло
У другого огня.

       Припев.
Верный пес ко мне не бежит
На ковре загрустив он лежит
Как единственный Друг понимает меня 
Я жалею его,
А он жалеет меня.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, я думаю тебя смущает то , что твоя музыка очень романтичная и лёгкая. А тут дача.:smile:  Если ты не против я полностью переделаю тект, если получится. Сохраню основу, но не на даче.Тему я поняла, но позволь убрать дачу. Жду ответа.:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*, я думаю тебя смущает то , что твоя музыка очень романтичная и лёгкая. А тут дача.:smile:  Если ты не против я полностью переделаю тект, если получится. Сохраню основу, но не на даче.Тему я поняла, но позволь убрать дачу. Жду ответа.:smile:


 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Ну вот , что у меня созрело

***
Снова море, прибой.
нежно волна
Песок ласкает играя
и тишина
По песку босиком
С ней бродили вдвоем,
С ней гулял до утра
Будто вчера.
Было вчера.

Наши дни, как дневник,
не раз читал.
Я вспомню как её встретил,
как обнимал.
С ней быть рядом хотел,
Но увы не сумел.
О друзьях забывал,
Я ревновал.

Угасавший закат-
это тоска.
Огонь меня согревает,
боль у виска
Равнодушно стучит,
Но уже не болит.
И уйду от проблем
я насовсем
от проблем.

Вечер после дождя,
она пришла.
Пускай замерзла, промокла,
плащ не сняла.
Вдруг сказала "Прости!
Обо мне не грусти,
Обогреют меня
У другого огня."

Припев: Верный пес виляет хвостом
Мне в глаза он посмотрит потом.
Мой единственный Друг не оставил меня
И мы молча сидим у немого огня.

Ну песика я оставила . Мне это понравилось.

----------


## aigul

Жду ответа:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, ты как всегда 5 балов :Ok:  Оставила то что нравилось да ещё и добавила хороших моментов. Замечательная картинка вырисовывается когда поешь её. Слов нет эмоции переполняют... Высылаю тебе минус только с другой аранжировкой. Только в начале надо будет дождь убрать, а шум моря добавить. Как найду море сделаю и повторно вышлю.

----------


## aigul

Ура! Жду минус.:smile: Ой, и спасибо за 5 баллов :Oj:

----------


## aigul

Игорь, а Лёха когда озвучит "Печаль"? Так хочу услышать:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Получила минус! Спасибо! Интересное звучание. :smile: Точно про парня, которому уже всё равно болит или нет, только романтика покоя:smile: . Разнохарактерно у  тебя получатся, это хорошо. Хотелось бы услышать и аранжировки другие. Ты ведь писал, что есть. Очень интересно.

----------


## LINSLI

> ... Хотелось бы услышать и аранжировки другие. Ты ведь писал, что есть. Очень интересно.


 Лена, а на сайте не слушала там старый вариант с Лёхой? Печаль ещё не скоро получится записать, он пока занят... жду момента... когда будет свободен попробуем записаться.
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/index

----------


## aigul

Слушала конечно. А как бы я текст написала:smile: Мне то , что на сайте понравилось.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, выставляю ещё один текст. Я хотел помочь одной девушке, но не успел...прошло много времени, она куда-то пропала и координаты её потерял...свзь оборвалась. До конца песню не сделал это черновой вариант(имею ввиду музыку конечный вариант он будет немного другой...надеюсь на это). Я подумал раз так неплохо у нас получается хотелось бы чтоб у слов был автор. Песня здесь же http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file *Я не заплачу.mp3*  Попробуй написать для мужского исполнения. 

           1 куплет:
Что было, то прошло и больше не вернётся
Лишь тихий сердца стук в след болью отзовётся
С тобою мы летали над небом, выше
Я тебе кричу, чтобы ты услышал
           2 куплет:

Сегодня снова ночью поклянусь и знаю
что все листы с тобою я перелистаю
всё в памяти оставлю и сотру с годами
кто скажет нам с тобой, что будет дальше с нами?

Припев:
Я не заплачу… я ведь помню, что любила  
Как было всё прекрасно – я же не забыла         
Пусть больно на душе и сердце плачет снова
Мне всё равно –я буду лишь знакомой
Ты будешь говорить, и снова возвращаться
Прощения просить в любви мне вечной клясться
но разрушать мечты мои я не позволю
уйди, тебя прошу – ты сердце выпусти на волю
            3 куплет:
меня ты не увидишь больше никогда
из твоей жизни исчезну навсегда
и от мечты моей не будешь видеть следа
не забывай меня-где бы ты не был

Соло

Припев: 

Пусть больно на душе и сердце плачет снова
Мне всё равно –я буду лишь знакомой

Припев:

Я не заплачу… я ведь помню, что любила
Как было всё прекрасно – я же не забыла
Пусть больно на душе и сердце плачет снова
Мне всё равно –я буду лишь знакомой

Припев:

Я не заплачу… я ведь помню, что любила
Как было всё прекрасно – я же не забыла
Пусть больно на душе и сердце плачет снова
Мне всё равно –я буду лишь знакомой

----------


## aigul

Хорошо. Попробую:smile: Отлично!

----------


## aigul

И снова я тут.:smile: И  опять текст получился новый:rolleyes: .

1.Я думал, что забыл, я думал ты простила,
Что просто был с тобой, а ты меня любила.
С моей душой холодной лед узнала,
Я просто был с тобой, ты гореть устала.

2.И я не замечаю,что тебя теряю,
Поток ненужных слов, твои следы стираю.
А в доме опустевшем не живут рассветы,
От боли закричу я "Моя родная где ты!"

Припев: С ума схожу я без тебя, но ты не слышишь,
Дрожащею рукою мне письмо напишешь.
"Я не заплачу,не заплачу!"- такие будут строчки,
Но я увижу как расплывутся точки.
Окно вдруг распахну , ты прилетишь как птица,
Взмахнешь своим крылом, мне это не приснится.
И пусть в слезах твоих упрёк я прочитаю,
Но без тебя поверь, поверь мне я умираю.

3. Твоя печаль, как бисер , просто рассыпалась,
И хрупки хрусталём о стены разбивалась.
Ведь звук шагов уставших больше не услышу.
Я жду у двери снова, но это где-то выше.

Припев:С ума схожу я без тебя, но ты не слышишь,
Дрожащею рукою мне письмо напишешь.

Припев:С ума схожу я без тебя, но ты не слышишь,
Дрожащею рукою мне письмо напишешь.
"Я не заплачу,не заплачу!"- такие будут строчки,
Но я увижу как расплывутся точки.

Припев:С ума схожу я без тебя, но ты не слышишь,
Дрожащею рукою мне письмо напишешь.
"Я не заплачу,не заплачу!"- такие будут строчки,
Но я увижу как расплывутся точки.

Может немного не ритмичен третий куплет, но я его равняла под второй. Посмотри, если не ритмично, то  1,2 строчки в третьем куплете можно поменять с 3,4. 

Жду ответа.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, молодец. :flower:  . 

3.Ведь звук шагов уставших больше не услышу.
Жду я у двери, но это где-то выше.
Твоя печаль, как бисер , просто рассыпалась,
И хрупким хрусталём о стены разбивалась.


Припев:"Я не заплачу,не заплачу!"- такие будут строчки,
Но я увижу как расплывутся точки.

Припев:С ума схожу я без тебя, но ты меня не слышишь,
Дрожащею рукою мне письмо напишешь.
"Я не заплачу,не заплачу!"- такие будут строчки,
Но я увижу как расплывутся точки.

Я вот так сделал. Всё поётся здорово. Когда пел у меня аж мурашки бегали. Думаю теперь с этим текстом и с помощью новой аранжировки, которую сделал Лев, я всё-таки доведу её до конца.
Спасибо ещё раз тебе и Льву. :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

Твои исправления принимаются! :smile: Мурашки эт хорошо, Это значит за душу берёт! Ура! Я этого и хотела!:smile:  :Pivo:  Чин-чин!

----------


## LINSLI

> Твои исправления принимаются! :smile: Мурашки эт хорошо, Это значит за душу берёт! Ура! Я этого и хотела!:smile:  Чин-чин!


:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Вообще-то мурашки у меня были первой:smile: .Когда музыку послушала и тему представила:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

*Лена*, привет! Вот новая тема. Здесь послушай *ночь* с голосом и *ночь 2* с мелодией http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883. Хотелось что бы ты написала на  мелодию(ночь 2) текст для девушки. Тема такая:- это ответ девушки, почему она исчезла навсегда. Что бы эти две песни были как одно целое. Запускать хочу потом как одну большую песню и в тоже время были и самостоятельные. Шаблон выставляю ниже.

1.Ах какая ночь была
За окном метель мела
И напрасно ночь 
Скрывала все черты

Ты зажгла две свечи
И сказала:"Помолчи" 
Протянув руку мне...

2.Ночь была, ночь прошла,
Но осталась навсегда,
Ведь хранит её 
Тело и душа. 
И сегодня не видна 
Из-за снега вновь луна,
Но какая же ночь 
Если рядом нет тебя.

Припев:

И опять снег стеной,
Но тебя лишь нет со мной.
Ты ушла навсегда 
Скрылась в никуда.
Я стою у окна вспоминаю ночь тебя,
Но метель шепчет мне:"Видно не судьба"

3.Нам не страшны метели
Глаза в глаза смотрели
И две свечи, горело
Только для тебя.
Тела и души смели 
Любить как мы хотели
Любить как мы хотели 
Только Ты и Я

Припев:

И опять снег стеной,
Но тебя лишь нет со мной.
Ты ушла навсегда 
Скрылась в никуда.
Я стою у окна вспоминаю ночь тебя,
Но метель шепчет мне:"Видно не судьба" 

4.А вдруг утихнут
Снег с метелью,
И тихо распахнутся двери,
И ты опять войдешь в мой дом.
Тебя я обниму
И нежно на руки возьму,
И больше ни куда не отпущу.
                         И ни куда...
                                     Не отпущу...

Я стою у окна вспоминаю ночь тебя,
Но метель шепчет мне:"Видно не судьба" 
И опять снег стеной,
Но тебя лишь нет со мной.
Ты ушла навсегда 
Скрылась в никуда.
Я стою у окна вспоминаю ночь тебя,
Но метель шепчет мне:"Видно не судьба"

А вдруг утихнут
Снег с метелью,
И тихо распахнутся двери,
И ты опять войдешь в мой дом...

А снег всё шёл и шёл
И как седой старик хромой
Завеял он мою любовь.
И у замерзшего окна я стою грушу..., молчу...,
Но я по-прежнему тебя...

Если что не понятно пиши. Да в 3-ем и 4-ом куплете мелодия не совпадает с текстом не обрашай внимание. Можно либо под мелодию, либо под ритм 3-го и 4-го куплета. А слова _А снег всё шёл и шёл_ это не поётся а читается под затухание гитары.

----------


## aigul

:smile: Чудненько! Попробую (как всегда).Задумка интересная!

----------


## LINSLI

> :smile: Чудненько! Попробую (как всегда).Задумка интересная!


:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Игорь! Ну вот родила!:smile: Цени:smile: 

***
Ночь горела за окном.
Ты со мной, всё было сном.
Звезды знали, ночь 
Дарила мне тебя.

Не зови и не кричи
Вдруг заплачут две свечи,
И горю с ними я.

2.Не храни, не зови.
Всё оставлю позади
И забудешь ты
Милые черты.

На любовь была дана
нам с тобою ночь одна.
Смоет прошлую тень
Этой странной ночи день.

припев:
Я тебя слышишь жду!
Босиком по снегу
Я бегу в никуда
И листаю города.

Только крик за спиной:
"Не беги прошу постой",
Я боюсь не успеть
В небо улететь!

3.Не хотела ночь опять
Мою душу разбивать,
Но по телу дрожь
И праведная ложь.

След мой вьюга заметёт,
Ветер запах унесёт.
Я ушла и боюсь,
Что больше не вернусь.

4.Как сплетались нежно руки,
За окном утихли звуки
И не нужны нам слова.
Но я не смогла
Сказать "Меня не отпускай".
Прости, теперь метели догоняй!

Только крик за спиной:
"Не беги прошу постой",
Я тебя слышишь жду!
Босиком по снегу
Я бегу в никуда
И листаю города.
Только крик за спиной:
"Не беги прошу постой",
Я боюсь не успеть
В небо улететь!

Как сплетались нежно руки,
За окном утихли звуки
И не нужны нам слова.
Но я не смогла...

Жду ответа!

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, всё отлично. :Ok:  Пропел всё по нескольку раз всё поётся. Огромное спасибо  :flower: .  Теперь дело за мной. Буду всё преобразовывать в голос.

----------


## aigul

:Oj:  Чудненько! Я оооочень довольна. Я и сама её пела!Мне так нравится , как раз для моего голоса. ЭЭх была бы возможность озвучить....ну надеюсь прикуплю оборудование и буду озвучивать.Правда это будет не скоро.Да и вообще музыка просто супер!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь пишу тут, родная ведь темка!:biggrin:Это на музыку "Браво"

1Мы с тобой влюбились в небо, в яркий свет его огней,
Это магия ночная, это наш театр  теней.
Все, что было, не случайно, наша встреча под луной,
Прочитала я по звездам, ты сегодня только мой.

повтор.: Ты мой сегодня ночью...

2.Я хочу чтоб до рассвета мы забыли обо всем.
Взгляд твой  сердце зажигает, как неоновым лучем.

повтор.:Ты сердце околдуешь , 
            Ты танец зажигаешь
            Неоновым лучем...

3. В такт движений бьются мысли, что ты делаешь со мной!
Как ночное навожденье... Так танцуй мой dansing boy!

Повтор .: Ты сердце околдуешь , 
            Забуду обо всем
            Ты танец зажигаешь
            Неоновым лучем...

Танцуй же....
Танцуй безумной ночью...

Ты сердце зажигаешь....

----------


## LINSLI

*aigul*
Лена, здорово! Всё понравилось. :smile: Попробовал спеть вроде поётся. Жаль :frown: что не было подобного текста когда писали с Лёхой. :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,урааа значит тема подходит! А красопетке уже показал? Или мне показать?

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,урааа значит тема подходит! А красопетке уже показал? Или мне показать?


Лена, предложи ей. У неё могут возникнуть вопросы что бы Вы смогли тогда на прямую общаться.
Я сейчас новую песню вынашиваю скоро попробую скинуть.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь уже показала! Ей понравилось будет работать. :Aga:

----------


## biay1

> *LINSLI*,Игорь пишу тут, родная ведь темка!:biggrin:Это на музыку "Браво"


Хорошо получилось! Браво, девочка! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*biay1*,спасибо! Вот слова браво мне и не хватало! :Oj: Ну как звучит "Браво , девочка!!!!". Ну  теперь столько адреналина!!!!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, пишу снова тут! Эта темка для меня счастливая!:biggrin:

*Девченка-льдинка*

По иронии судьбы повстречались мы наверно,
Только взгляд печальный твой
Жжет как холод ледяной.

Я таких как ты не знал, но искал такую вечность,
И не знал, других любя, 
Что увижу я тебя.

Припев: 
Как с тобой заговорить,
Отогреть девчонку- льдинку?
Луч танцует яркий танец
Света в волосах.

Для меня твой взгляд магнит,
Может делаю ошибку.
Только ты мечтою станешь
даже в моих снах. 
Снах

2. Знаю, что мои слова просто странны и нелепы
На стекле помады след,
И ты ждешь моих побед.

А в бокале тает лед. Сердце снежное королевы
Навсегда я украду,
Как полярную звезду.

ну не знаю может слишком игриво? Жду ответа!:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

LINSLI, пишу снова тут! Эта темка для меня счастливая!

Девчонка-льдинка

По иронии судьбы повстречались мы наверно,
Только взгляд печальный твой
Жжет как холод ледяной.

Я таких как ты не знал, но искал такую вечность,
И не знал, других любя, 
Что увижу я тебя.

Припев: 
Как с тобой заговорить,
Отогреть девчонку- льдинку?
Луч танцует яркий танец
Света в волосах.

Для меня твой взгляд магнит,
Может делаю ошибку.
Только ты мечтою станешь
даже в моих снах. 
Снах

2. Знаю, что мои слова просто странны и нелепы
На стекле помады след,
И ты ждешь моих побед.

А в бокале тает лед. Сердце снежное королевы
Навсегда я украду,
Как полярную звезду.

ну не знаю может слишком игриво? Жду ответа!

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, я опять не ожидал что сделаешь так классно. Мне трудно это было описать как её нужно сделать, что бы была она не совсем банальная, но вто же время- просто, а ты взяла и в самую точку. Классно!!! Молодец!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Да мне трудно было написать в точку и я рада , что попала в тему!:biggrin:Ты же знаешь мне лучше удаются лирические вещи. Ну теперь покажи Лехе! Я очень жду , что он скажет!:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, я ещё аранжировку освежу и потом уже с голосом будем пробовать. Прийдётся подождать не много...

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,чудненько!  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,ну воть 
"Зимняя птица" ну или "Не оставь меня"

1.Из осколков дня
Рисовал рассвет.
Тонких красок свет-
Это тень твоя.

В окнах взгляд зари,
Облако волос
И была для нас 
Музыка любви.

Напишу слова,
Нежность хрусталя,
В них добавлю я 
Краски волшебства.

И поймешь, что ты 
Значишь для меня 
В вихрях декабря
В море пустоты.

Припев:
Зимней птицей сон
Вновь уносил тебя
Дальше от огня
В снежный полутон.

Брызнет утра луч
Каплею мечты
Знаю это ты...
Моя грусть.

2.Утренней звездой 
Упадешь с небес
Сохраню в руке
След искристый твой.

Согревать его 
И огнем пылать,
Лишь бы ты была
Больше ничего.

Только знаю я 
Пробегут года
Даже в холода
Будем ты и я.

Закружит зима
В вихрях декабря,
Лист календаря 
Снегом замела

Как обычно жду ответа.:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, нельзя так сразу и на ночь глядя.:smile: Я так завёлся что до 2 часов ночи не смог уснуть. Даже не успел ответить тебе...Сорри... Мне аж самому захотелось петь. Так классно поётся и слова красивые-по сезону. "Зимняя птица" здоровское название...У нас теперь хоть песни красиво называться будут, а то были какие-то клички:smile: Я очень доволен и рад. Спасибо. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, :Aga: ха! Я такая! :Oj:  Ну теперь я буду радоваться, что ещё один текст получился!:biggrin:
 Ну так ты же поешь! Так и спой!:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

> [b]
>  Ну так ты же поешь! Так и спой!:rolleyes:


*aigu*l
Лена, я подумываю об этом, но только показать исполнителю как я её вижу, что бы он смог быстрее её прочувствовать и найти своё решение. Мышкой набирать мелодию очень гИморное дело проще будет напеть, но нужно технически это всё оборудовать. Диапазон песен большой и я не ограничиваюсь каким-то одним стилем, поэтому ищу разных исполнителей что бы реализовать все свои задумки, а выставлять песни как певец нет смысла над этим работать. Когда рядом есть такие таланты...Сейчас прослушал *AnDrUxA*...Вот это голос. И работать хочеться над этим что бы писать пробовать песни под таких исполнителей...
И ещё раз спасибо за текст. Скаждым днём он мне нравится всё больше и больше. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,да я всегда рада писать для тебя! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> то одним стилем, поэтому ищу разных исполнителей что бы реализовать все свои задумки, а выставлять песни как певец нет смысла над этим работать. Когда рядом есть такие таланты...


Хорошо, когда рядом есть, а что делать если даже и есть, а запись ждёт своего часа много времени, а показать песню надо раньше?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,ну я думаю все наши песни найдут своего исполнителя! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

> Хорошо, когда рядом есть, а что делать если даже и есть, а запись ждёт своего часа много времени, а показать песню надо раньше?


*Лев*, когда послушал твои песни в твоём исполнении я увидел тогда что так донести песню будет лучше до исполнителя, но пока технические вопросы нужно мне решить. Спасибо что заглянул.

----------


## Лев

> Лев,ну я думаю все наши песни найдут своего исполнителя!


Мечтать не вредно:rolleyes: - приговорка...
Мечтать, надо мечтать! :Aga:  - из советской песни...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,а я не мечтаю, я учусь ! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*valsony*,это ты о чем?

----------


## aigul

Зажигает поздний вечер фонари,
Шум рок-н-ролльных улиц он вновь тебе дарил.
В твоем уютно доме, но скажет тишина,
Что ты в душе, что ты в душе, совсем одна.

Припев:
А жизнь твоя
Прямая колея
Но ты одна
И где твоя мечта?

Друзей позвать так просто, но ты опять спешишь,
А вечером устало все куришь и молчишь.
Живешь, не понимая куда зовет душа...
Ведь жизнь проходит мимо , а у тебя дела.

Игорь, вот что получилось оцени ( ну пару фраз оставила из старого текста , они мне пригланулиь).:smile:. Да, и мне очень понравилось как вы там дурачитесь в конце. Это если можно оставь пожелуйста.:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, здорово получилось. Осталось то настроение которое было. Всё поётся здорово :Ok:  А в конце это безобразие не знаю получится или нет нужно особое настроение при записи, которого давно уже у нас нет с Лёхой. Не хватка времени и всё такое. Я вставил так от балды записывал когда он не знал что бы приколотся потом, а сейчас слушаю и вижу что что-то в этом есть:smile: Так что, Леночка, спасибо за очередной шедевр! Молодец! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,ну ты меня прямо захвалил. :Oj: Получится у вас все!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Игорь! Ну , что выставляю на оценку следующее. Текст на "Ночь-старый вариант" . Давай назовем "Небо для двоих"

"Небо для двоих"
1. В твоем небе нет оков,
Тень тяжелых облаков
Прячет лунный свет и бронзу высоты.

Только там нет тебя,
Твоих песен и огня,
Лишь пустые мечты

2.И придет ночь без сна
Притаится у окна
И взлетит к тебе во тьме моя душа

Разрываюсь я тоской
И холодною луной
За тобою пойду, все мосты круша.

Припев:
Падший ангел с небес,
Я в твоих руках воскрес
На холсте луч зари, как моя судьба.

Рисовала зарю
И сквозь слёзы "не люблю"
Я услышал , но знал, ты со мной всегда.
....навсегда

Отклонение 1:
Ты сотворила небо,
Тебе я верил слепо,
Что в этом небе будем только ты и я.

Зачем мне звезды эти,
Закаты и рассветы,
Зачем мечты мне эти, если без тебя!

Припев:

Отклонение 2:
И как скажи, ответь мне,
Найти тот путь заветный,
Что подарила звезда...

Зажги две свечи
Пусть мне дорогу укажут в ночи
И будет небо для двоих!
Да это небо для двоих!.....

Жду ответа!:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

Леночка, спасибки!!!:smile: Как всегда красиво и романтично. Всё про пел несколько раз... всё ложится, здорово!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,спасибо! Музыка ведь шикарная!  :Oj: Ну теперь дело за озвучкой! :Aga:

----------


## Hani333

Привет Aigul,помоги пожалуйста,нужно чтобы граммотно было.


пр: Ангел, ангел!
Дай мне крылья чтоб высоко взлететь
Дай мне силы!
Чтоб над миром пролететь
Крылья станут!
Частью моей души
Я хочу сильной быть как ты!


1.Я не знаю как быть дальше жить и терпеть
И кто же предумал что нужно любить
Мой ангел учил из тупика выходить
А мне трудно пройти и забыть
Я не узнаю себя

Ангел мой летит из далека
Ко мне придет сегодня навернека


2.Помоги скорей мне поверить в себя
Крылья расправить и гордо взлететь
За горизонт улететь в облака
И ты меня не найдешь никогда
Потеряешь навсегда

Ангел мой летит из далека
Ко мне придет сегодня наверняка

 :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*Hani333*,
 Не забудь показать музыку - можно сделать грамотно, а не подойдёт...

----------


## aigul

Игорь ! Вот оцени "Люблю и ненавижу":rolleyes:

*Люблю и ненавижу*
Прости, но больше ничего
Лишь пустота осталась с нами.
Я оглянулась , никого,
Казалось, длилась грусть веками!

И в океане миражей
Не отыскать потери нашей.
Мечты из сотни витражей
Разбились о судьбу однажды.

Припев:
Люблю и ненавижу!
Но сжимает сердце болью
И разрывает душу

Люблю и ненавижу!
День и ночь смешали краски
И шепот неба слышу
"Не из твоей он сказки..."

2. Я не приду туда где мы,
Разбив стекло своей надежды,
Чужими быть обречены,
Хотели все вернуть, как прежде.

А если больше нет огня
Ты не храни холодный пепел
И не зови, оставь меня.
Я отпускаю вольный ветер.

Жду ответа!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 40 часов 19 минут*
Прости, но больше ничего
Лишь пустота осталась с нами.
Я оглянулась , никого,
Казалось, длилась грусть веками!

И в океане миражей
Не отыскать потери нашей.
Мечты из сотни витражей
Разбились о судьбу однажды.

Припев:
Люблю и ненавижу!
Но сжимает сердце болью
И разрывает душу
Разлуки дни с тобою

Люблю и ненавижу!
День и ночь смешали краски
И шепот неба слышу
"Не из твоей он сказки..."

2. Я не приду туда где мы,
Разбив стекло своей надежды,
Чужими быть обречены,
Хотели все вернуть, как прежде.

А если больше нет огня
Ты не храни холодный пепел
И не зови, оставь меня.
Я отпускаю вольный ветер.

----------


## LINSLI

Леночка, спасибо! Как всегда... красиво! Ищу и думаю кому предложить что бы определиться  с тональностью.
Ленчик, это тебе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Спасибо! Удачи в поисках!:biggrin:А может предложим девушке, с которой уже работали?

----------


## Arnav

*aigul*,
*LINSLI*,
 Ребята, молодцы оба! Все никак не дойдут руки до вашей песни. С Леной пару раз в скайпе общались по поводу нее. Когда у меня дело доходит до песен, то хватаюсь как оголодавший за все сразу, глотаю. даже не пережевывая. А потом уже отбраковываю...большую часть. Пока не поется, только если за деньги. :biggrin: Сейчас в душе затишье, чего не скажешь о жизни моей. Сейчас вдоволь напереживаюсь, потом - кааааак запою от назлынувших чувств. Очень надеюсь все-таки спеть вашу песню.. Кстати, в исполнении Коли Нижегородского послушал, осталось дождаться когда озарение найдет на Влада Екатеринбуржского :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

:Ok: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Пришлите и мне песни!!!!!!!! А то никак не могу услышать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> Пришлите и мне песни!!!!!!!! А то никак не могу услышать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*МОРО*, смотри почту.

----------


## LINSLI

> *LINSLI*,ну воть 
> "Зимняя птица" ну или "Не оставь меня"
> 
> 1.Из осколков дня
> Рисовал рассвет.
> Тонких красок свет-
> Это тень твоя.
> 
> В окнах взгляд зари,
> ...


Вот следующая песня на стихи *aigul* Зимняя птица
Красивые слова(Елена Радькова), красивая аранжировка (Эдуард Скороходов) должна получится не плохая песенка.
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5515

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, :Aga: Старались!Очень!

----------


## aigul

1.Легкий бриз надежды
У моря всех сводил с ума.
Слышен шум прибрежный
И сердцу снова не до сна.

О любви романы,
Быть может, пишут не про нас,
Пусть я буду странным,
Почти влюбленным, лишь сейчас.

Модуляция:
На дорожке лунной
Ночь рисует нам силуэты
На дорожке лунной
Мне откроешь все секреты.

Припев:
Ах, эту румбу до утра
Я не забуду никогда
Ах, эта румба под луной!
Я околдован был тобой!

Отклонение:
Танцы на песке этой летней ночью...
Песни о тебе этой южной ночью...

2. С нежных губ срываю
Я дерзко легкий поцелуй,
А волна морская
Зовет и шепчет нам "Танцуй..."

Может мы с рассветом
Забудем южной ночи бал,
Но пленяет светом
Нас яркий звездный карнавал.

Модуляция:...
Припев:...


На дорожке лунной....

Модуляция:...
Припев:...



Игорь! :smile:Задачка была трудноватой! Вот оцени.... :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, офигенно здорово :flower:  :flower:  :flower: . То что доктор прописал. И с припевом угадала я не стал давать советы, но я думал что там надо вставлять ах и я и ты уловила это. Текст замечательный лёгкий и поётся всё здорово я только модуляцию подправил если можно вот так 
На дорожке лунной
Ночь рисует силуэт
На дорожке лунной
Ты откроешь мне секрет.
Вот ссылка на песню *Южная ночь+мелодия* http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883/5791

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,спасибо! Я очень старалась, очень хотелось легкость передать! Правку конечно можно!! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Ты проходишь манящим шагом,
Походкой кошки на мягких лапах.
Поймаю взгляд твой
И буду с тобой.

Да, в любви я рискую,
Может завтра найду другую.
Ну, а сегодня, я понял, что твой...
И буду с тобой.

Бридж:
Кто из нас хищник здесь я не знаю сам,
За страстный поцелуй наверно все отдам!

Припев:
И кто из нас пропал... Пропал!
Зачем же я тебя поймал!
Сегодня я пропал!
Тигрицу в сети я поймал!

2. Украду я твоё дыханье,
Так откровенно твоё молчанье
И хищный взгляд твой,
Но буду с тобой!

А любовь так капризна
И твои губы словно вызов!
Зовущий взгляд твой! Я понял что твой!
Я буду с тобой

Бридж:
Я не скажу люблю, не верю я словам.
За страстный поцелуй я просто все отдам!

Припев....


Игорь, вот что вышло. :rolleyes: Не пошленько? Жду ответа. :wink:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Хищница - это под какую мелодию???

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,это новая песня будет .

----------


## LINSLI

*aigul*
Ленчик, вау...прям в тему :Ok: Для меня это не пошло. То что и хотелось. С таким удовольствием пел...жаль что в темноте и под одеялом))). Посмотрим как народ будет реагировать, но мне очень нравится. Спасибо тебе огромное :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, спасибо! Значит угадала, попала:wink:! Вот теперь ждемс озвучки!:biggrin: :Aga:  :Ok: kiss
Ой, а почему под одеялом? :Vah:

----------


## aigul

С разрешения Игоря и по просьбе Артура (Sign) я на музыку песни "Попал" написала текст для Артура. Вот что вышло.:rolleyes:


*Случай в Париже*

1.Вижу отраженье,
Ночь стоит у витрин,
А ты мое  спасенье_
Ангел снежных картин.

Дышит любовью зимний Париж,
Ну не говори, что очень спешишь!

Город из романов
И как  будто во сне
В тени Нотр  Дама 
Тихо кружится снег.

Дышит любовью зимний Париж,
Взгляд твой один и в душе все горит!

2. Я уже мечтаю , 
Как скажу я Je taime.
Конечно, ты растаешь,
Попадешься в мой плен.

Сказка влюбленных - зимний Париж,
Ну не говори, что очень спешишь!

Взгляды  парижанок
Манят нежно меня,
Но я из всех приманок
Выбираю тебя.

Сказка влюбленных - зимний Париж,
Взгляд твой один и в душе все горит!

3.Я скромно, на французском
Приглашаю в кафе
И слышу я на русском
Твой шутливый ответ!

Город влюбленных- зимний Париж.
Мне же москвичку случай здесь подарил!

Теперь жду снова встречи
С этой сказкой в Москве.
Я зажигаю свечи,
Благодарен тебе.

Город влюбленных- зимний Париж.
В этот вечер мне мечту  подарил!

Повтор:
Город из романов
И как  будто во сне
В тени Нотр  Дама 
Тихо кружится снег.

Дышит любовью зимний Париж,
Взгляд твой один и в душе все горит!


Вот, Игорь, выставила тебе и форумчанам на одобрям-с. :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

Это которую Билан поёт? Не могу врубиться...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, причем там Билан? Песня на музыку Игоря.

----------


## aigul

Да и извиняюсь. Чтобы было понятно . Последний текст тоже на музыку Игоря Лаговского (LINSLI)

----------


## Лев

Аааааааа......... хорошие стихи :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, здорово получилось:smile: :Ok:  И смысл понравился. :Ok:  Теперь главное что бы Артуру понравилось.
А вот ссылка на песню Попал http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...0%BB_%2B_1.mp3

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,ага, а Артур что-то молчит!:confused:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
Ленок, текст ШИКАРНЫЙ!!! СПАСИБООООГРОМНЕЙШОЕ!!! Будем теперь его пробивать на сцену! И никаким БИланом тут не пахнет))) 
*LINSLI*,
Игорь и тебе СПАСИБО!!! Постараюсь сделать видео с концерта))))

----------


## aigul

1.Начнется новый день щемящей тишиною  
Она звучит во мне оборванной струною.
А время, словно лед, неумолимо тая 
Холодною водой твоё тепло стирает.

Рисуя две черты, я зачеркну рассветы.
Что будет после нас? Мне не нужны ответы…
Пока ещё дышу, но боль не утихает.
Ты выпьешь небеса, а я печаль до края!

Припев:
Мой ангел бьётся о стекло,
Но я его не слышу.
Он каплями дождя
Мне снова что-то пишет.

«Я не заплачу, не заплачу!»
Такие будут строчки
И я увижу как расплывутся точки!

Отклонение:
Окно я распахну  и  улечу , как птица…
Мой ангел, не грусти, что так должно случится.
И пусть в глазах твоих упрек я прочитаю,
Но без него, протии, прости… я умираю !

2.И звук шагов уставших больше не услышу,
Жду я у двери, но это где то выше.
Моя душа как   бисер просто рассыпалась,
Надежда хрусталем о стены разбивалась.

Припев:


Вот продолжаем...:smile:

Это женский вариант " Не заплачу". Жду ответа Игоря :smile:

----------


## luudvig

> Мой ангел...


Красиво.Даже напелось.Я так понял.что музон есть...Проехали.

----------


## Лев

> Мой ангел...


Очень хорошо! :Ok:  Продолжаешь ангельскую тему "Я к тебе приду...":smile: :flower: 


> Я так понял.что музон есть...Проехали.


Валера, кто запрещает тебе, если это зацепило тебя? Ведь каждый слышит свою музыку в стихах :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> Валера, кто запрещает тебе,


Лёва,у них свои дела.

----------


## Лев

> Лёва,у них свои дела.


Напомню тебе, что на стихи А.С. "Я вас любил" написан не один романс, но графа Шереметева звучит чаще...:rolleyes:

----------


## LINSLI

> 1.Начнется новый день щемящей тишиною  
> Она звучит во мне оборванной струною.
> А время, словно лед, неумолимо тая 
> Холодною водой твоё тепло стирает.
> 
> Рисуя две черты, я зачеркну рассветы.
> Что будет после нас? Мне не нужны ответы…
> Пока ещё дышу, но боль не утихает.
> Ты выпьешь небеса, а я печаль до края!
> ...


Лена, спасибо! Вот так примерно этот текст будет в песне. Я сразу вошёл в образ... пропел и даже мурашки пробежались...здорово!!!  :Ok:  Яне выслал...посмотрим, что скажет она. 
Последний набросок который выслал делай тоже о женского лица.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь!урааа, прекрасно!!!!! Я рада ооочень, я всегда переживаю понравится ли!!!!!!!  :Aga: Теперь ждем ответа Яны!!!!! А мураааашки это здорово, значит получилось. 

Валер, ты прав, это писалось именно на мелодию Игорю. 

Лев, так то был стих, а это конкретно для Игоря.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Привет! Я здесь только сегодня зарегистрировалась, и мало понимаю конкретику сайта...:smile: Но вообще я пишу истихи к музыке и слова на музыку. Прослушаю мелодию, и если понравится что-нибудь черкану. А какую ты тему ждешь на музыку?

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> На что большинство пользователей скажет - что им туда ходить лень...:biggrin:
> 
> *Юлия Вдовина*,
>  Если есть что сказать в рифму - говорите здесь, на форуме, без отсыла на сторонние ресурсы...
> И действительно - с прибытием...


У меня есть неплохой текст. Я бы хотела на него музыку. Это баллада, т. е. требуется гитара и современная композиторская музыка. Сейчас дам пример http://shalala.ru/Madonna/song/257921/ песня Gone. Важно добавить в музыку эмоции. За текст хвалили - оригинально и по эмоциям совпадает )) Ни у кого не возникает желания?... Сейчас в свою тему для желающих добавлю.

Холодное сердце.

Он так бессердечен,
У него холодное сердце!
Оно покрыто льдом
Из чьих-то печальных слез,
Разбивая, чьи то надежды,
Он живет лишь в своем мире грез!
Он мечтает быть богом и птицей,
Он мечтает карать и губить,
Он просто не грезит, не знает,
Что значит всецело любить.

Он такой бессердечный…
У него холодное сердце!
Но ледяную корку на сердце
Слезами нельзя растопить.
Не пытайся разбить,
Ты не сможешь!
Все равно он не смеет любить!
И только мелкие льдинки – осколки,
Жалят душу,
Ее не мечтай сохранить!
ПРИПЕВ:
И его холодное сердце,
Это зимнее холодное солнце
Оно освещает,
Оно ослепляет,
Оно к себе манит,
Только в близи не согревает!

Когда с глаз спадет пелена,
Ты поймешь,
Что разбила свое хрупкое сердце,
Что разбила мечты о каменный лед,
Что в душе у него для любви нет места.

Он так бессердечен!
У него холодное сердце…

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*, здравствуйте! Спасибо, Вам что посетили мою страничку... Я соглашусь с выше сказанным по поводу открыть свою тему. Было бы интересно посмотреть на Ваше творчество. Ждём...


У меня есть неплохой текст. Я бы хотела на него музыку. Это баллада, т. е. требуется гитара и современная композиторская музыка. Сейчас дам пример http://shalala.ru/Madonna/song/257921/ песня Gone. Важно добавить в музыку эмоции. За текст хвалили - оригинально и по эмоциям совпадает )) Ни у кого не возникает желания?... Сейчас в свою тему для желающих добавлю.

Холодное сердце.

Он так бессердечен,
У него холодное сердце!
Оно покрыто льдом
Из чьих-то печальных слез,
Разбивая, чьи то надежды,
Он живет лишь в своем мире грез!
Он мечтает быть богом и птицей,
Он мечтает карать и губить,
Он просто не грезит, не знает,
Что значит всецело любить.

Он такой бессердечный…
У него холодное сердце!
Но ледяную корку на сердце
Слезами нельзя растопить.
Не пытайся разбить,
Ты не сможешь!
Все равно он не смеет любить!
И только мелкие льдинки – осколки,
Жалят душу,
Ее не мечтай сохранить!
ПРИПЕВ:
И его холодное сердце,
Это зимнее холодное солнце
Оно освещает,
Оно ослепляет,
Оно к себе манит,
Только в близи не согревает!

Когда с глаз спадет пелена,
Ты поймешь,
Что разбила свое хрупкое сердце,
Что разбила мечты о каменный лед,
Что в душе у него для любви нет места.

Он так бессердечен!
У него холодное сердце…

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=LINSLI;1005768]Всем привет!Может быть кому то будет Привет, Игорь! А ты подумал над текстом Холодное сердце. Что-нибудь выходит (извини я буду на ты)?

----------


## Витка

*Юлия Вдовина*, как раз в стиле Игоря эта песенка Мадонны... во всяком случае, получается в таком стиле...
Вам удачного написания новых хороших текстов!!!

----------


## LINSLI

[QUOTE=Юлия Вдовина;2768517]


> Всем привет!Может быть кому то будет Привет, Игорь! А ты подумал над текстом Холодное сердце. Что-нибудь выходит (извини я буду на ты)?


Юля, пока не получается...когда читал что-то звучало, но когда захотел попробовать ни за куплет ни за припев не смог зацепится. Очень сложная ритмика оказалась для меня..., но интересно. И если что-то будет получаться то это не скоро. Я даже не знаю кто пишет у нас такого плана песни. Если сможешь дай мне, пожалуйста, по больше ссылок таких песен. Мне надо их для начала прослушать как можно больше, вжиться в них, а потом возможно смогу что-то в этом духе сделать... 
Вика, спасибо, ты меня уже чувствуешь и понимаешь. :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*, как раз в стиле Игоря эта песенка Мадонны... во всяком случае, получается в таком стиле...
> Вам удачного написания новых хороших текстов!!!



Большое спасибо вам!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=LINSLI;2771439]


> Юля, пока не получается...когда читал что-то звучало, но когда захотел попробовать ни за куплет ни за припев не смог зацепится. Очень сложная ритмика оказалась для меня..., но интересно. И если что-то будет получаться то это не скоро. Я даже не знаю кто пишет у нас такого плана песни. Если сможешь дай мне, пожалуйста, по больше ссылок таких песен. Мне надо их для начала прослушать как можно больше, вжиться в них, а потом возможно смогу что-то в этом духе сделать... 
> Вика, спасибо, ты меня уже чувствуешь и понимаешь.


Да, слОжновато! Согласна!
Ты на фотографии очень подходишь под этот стиль. Когда писала, то представляла себе песню HIM "Бессердечный", у той же Мадонны есть такие песни. http://hotcharts.ru/mp3/?song=58945, также http://hotcharts.ru/mp3/?song=14897, вообще HIM интересен.
Песня не торопит.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

http://shalala.ru/Madonna/song/106137/ вот еще. Поищу еще... Уверена, что не сразу, но получится все! Сама подумаю над мелодией, может чем-то помогу, хотя в нотах мало, что понимаю)))

----------


## Витка

> Сама подумаю над мелодией, может чем-то помогу, хотя в нотах мало, что понимаю)))


 А ноты здесь и не нужно понимать... напеть просто нужно куда-нить и выслать тем, кто в нотах понимает :) Они всегда помогут и подскажут и подправят! 
Так, что творите и переставайте называть меня на "вы", рано ещё... :))))))))))))



> когда читал что-то звучало


 - надо было сразу на диктофон мобильника записать то, что звучало, не на этот текст, так на другой получилось бы!
Лена (айгюль), кстати, пела в Белгороде "Не завидуй мне, подруга!"

----------


## LINSLI

Вика, спасибо! Мне Лена говорила что хочет её исполнить там в Белгороде. Я когда читал про эту встречу, смотрел где это будет происходить...я обзавидовался и был так рад за тех кто там был и всё же надеюсь попасть на встречу этого форума когда нибудь. Это уже появляется какая-то необходимость.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, да спела. Правда не знаю поравилась ли песня? Надеюсь , что да.  :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> А ноты здесь и не нужно понимать... напеть просто нужно куда-нить и выслать тем, кто в нотах понимает :) Они всегда помогут и подскажут и подправят! 
> Так, что творите и переставайте называть меня на "вы", рано ещё... :))))))))))))
>  - надо было сразу на диктофон мобильника записать то, что звучало, не на этот текст, так на другой получилось бы!
> Лена (айгюль), кстати, пела в Белгороде "Не завидуй мне, подруга!"


Хорошо на ты)))
Хорошая идея кстати на диктофон записать))
Сейчас запар по учебе, а так я подумываю над песней. А может слоги подсократить, насколько доступно?kuku

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

А вообще как? Идея на мелодию пока не приходит или замысел рождается?:smile:

А вообще как? Идея на мелодию пока не приходит или замысел рождается?:smile:
*************************************************
Не стоит дублировать :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> А вообще как? Идея на мелодию пока не приходит или замысел рождается?


Это вопрос к Игорю??? У меня даже если и рождается, то некому пока что делать аранжировки... и нечем за это платить... сожалею... так, что от меня сейчас мало толку... Да ещё и материала лежит много, а студия никак после ремонта не открывается...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Это вопрос к Игорю??? У меня даже если и рождается, то некому пока что делать аранжировки... и нечем за это платить... сожалею... так, что от меня сейчас мало толку... Да ещё и материала лежит много, а студия никак после ремонта не открывается...


 :Tu: 

Вопрос к Игорю.
Сожалею, но надеюсь, что все будет только хорошо! :flower:  Сейчас послушаю твою музыку.
У меня есть знакомый компазитор Ольга Таранова, вроде и ансамбль хороший и музыка классная, а пробиться так, чтобы альбом свой выпустить, не могут. Глубоко трогает, когда истинно талантливые люди не могут пробиться!((
Но верю в лучшее!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Вика, умм! Так здорово!!! 
Сама давно хочу, что-нибудь записать под танцевальный поп.
Моё уважение: все очень классно! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Но верю в лучшее!


и правильно делаешь!!!




> Вика, умм! Так здорово!!!
> Сама давно хочу, что-нибудь записать под танцевальный поп.
> Моё уважение: все очень классно!


Этот пост вообще о чём??? я не совсем врубилась... ответ лучше в личку, чтобы в теме не флудить! В любом случае, громадное спасибо за добрые слова!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> и правильно делаешь!!!
> 
> 
> Этот пост вообще о чём??? я не совсем врубилась... ответ лучше в личку, чтобы в теме не флудить! В любом случае, громадное спасибо за добрые слова!


Я прослушала, как и писала ранее, твою музыку

----------


## Витка

> Я прослушала, как и писала ранее, твою музыку


аааа. теперь всё ясно... где слушала?

----------


## LINSLI

Девчонки, привет! Юля, у меня пока не получается. Как писал уже сложный ритм у текста. То что приходит пока в голову ни как не совпадает с текстом. Возможно получится так, буду пробовать  писать на этот текст, а песня получится совсем другая и придётся писать по новому слова. Но сначала нам надо с Леной закончить ещё одну песню она уже давно у меня в планах. Там был тоже сложный момент не знал как показать там мелодию и вот благодаря флуду я нашёл решение как поступлю. Возможно, Вика, будим делать с перспективой для дуэта может тоже приглянется.
А флудить здесь... я только за, если только модераторы разрешат.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Девчонки, привет! Юля, у меня пока не получается. Как писал уже сложный ритм у текста. То что приходит пока в голову ни как не совпадает с текстом. Возможно получится так, буду пробовать  писать на этот текст, а песня получится совсем другая и придётся писать по новому слова. Но сначала нам надо с Леной закончить ещё одну песню она уже давно у меня в планах. Там был тоже сложный момент не знал как показать там мелодию и вот благодаря флуду я нашёл решение как поступлю. Возможно, Вика, будим делать с перспективой для дуэта может тоже приглянется.
> А флудить здесь... я только за, если только модераторы разрешат.


Привет!
Ну, в общем посмотрим. По-моему, тексты более сложные всегда слегка "собираются" :wink:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> аааа. теперь всё ясно... где слушала?


Да вот по этой ссылке прошла http://www.viva-music.narod.ru/
А у меня есть веселенький текст. Писала на индийские мотивы. Только в конце она композитору не пригодилась, а текст остался. 

Милая девушка
Сорви мне розу
Самую красивую
Подари!
Эй! Девушка
Сорви мне розу
Самую чудесную (красивую) 
Подари
Женское:
Хи-хи-хо, ну лови
Ха-ха не уколись (лови)
Эта роза не простая,
Эта роза с шипами!
Хи-хо, но смотри,
Ха-ха и не злись
Эта роза моя –
Огонек как И я!
Среди цветов прекрасных,
Среди цветов чудесных,
Тебе дарю любимый
Цветок в шипах колючих.
Эй, лови! Эй, лови!
Но не  уколись
Я с тобой не шучу,
Я сказать тебе хочу:

Припев:

Среди всех цветов в саду,
Подарю я розу ту, 
Что похожа на меня!
Что прекрасна, как и я!
Протяни мне руку,
Я цветок дарю
Я люблю, я люблю
Я люблюуууууу

Хи-хи, посмотри –
Это сад прекрасных роз,
Я сорву тебе одну,
Ту, которую люблю.
Этот пламенный цветок
Ха-ха моя страсть!
Своё сердце обожжешь
Смотри (или да-да) любимый!

Милая девушка
Эта роза такая колючая,
Такая же дерзкая
Как и ты? 2р.
Женское:
Хи-хи-ой! Не уколись!
Ха-ха не уколись!
Розу-сердце подарю,
И тебя я покорю.
Хи-хо подойди
Ха-ха не уходи.
Потанцуй со мной,
Поиграй со мной.
Я буду с тобой нежной,
Я буду с тобой милой,
Мне нужен ты любимый,
Но я цветок колючий!
Подойди – подарю
Любви - эликсир.
Я с тобой не шучу,
 я сказать тебе хочу:

припев:

В общем, музыка заигрывающая такая и текст такой же. Предлагаю на нее написать. Никому не нравится?))
Сюжет такой: путник проходил мимо цветущего сада, заметил очаровательную, кокетливую девушку в саду, попросил подарить самую красивую розу..».

----------


## Витка

*Юлия Вдовина*, её надо типа с акцентом сделать...
Юля, там не все песни... а вот тут все - http://www.realmusic.ru/vivamusic/ и http://www.realmusic.ru/vivamusic/?sortBy=custom&page=2
Потом, если можно, в личку, напиши, что тебе больше всего понравилось... Там и Игоря песни есть и мои и ещё разных авторов-друзей.

----------


## luudvig

> требуется...современная композиторская музыка.  Важно добавить в музыку эмоции.


Фигасе!:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Фигасе!:biggrin:


И что это значит?...

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*, её надо типа с акцентом сделать...
> Юля, там не все песни... а вот тут все - http://www.realmusic.ru/vivamusic/ и http://www.realmusic.ru/vivamusic/?sortBy=custom&page=2
> Потом, если можно, в личку, напиши, что тебе больше всего понравилось... Там и Игоря песни есть и мои и ещё разных авторов-друзей.


Ага :Aga: , обязательно послушаю! Спасибо! :flower: 
Обожаю музыку! Если будут просто мелодии, то может что-нибудь к ним придумаю...
На индийскую не обязательно акцент. Дуэт исполняет. Но там по ходу музыки автор слоганы характерные вставляет. Под хохот что-то в такт, вздохи разные))) А получается прикольно, танцевально)

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

А я мелодию придумала легкую на припев. Жаль скайп пока не работает а то бы напела. Выделю ударные слоги и те, которые на распев.
 И его холодное сердЦЕ -
зиимнее холодное соолнце
Оно освещаает,
Оно ослепляяет,
Оно к себе маанит,
Но не согревает.

Вот так, по ходу, по -моему, лишние слова должны уйти)) Подумаю еще над запевами

----------


## luudvig

> Сообщение от luudvig
> 
> 
> 				Фигасе!
> 
> 
> И что это значит?...


Смешно значит.:biggrin:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Смешно значит.:biggrin:


Да нет, не смешно! Не реальные человеческие эмоции, а чувственная музыка. Кто разбирается тот меня поймет...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Не реальные человеческие эмоции, а чувственная музыка. Кто разбирается тот меня поймет...


И опять :biggrin:


> Фигасе


Молодость + максимализм +  напористость = ….:wink:
Юля, удачи! :flower: 
Дерзайте! Ищите себя, пока не встретите! :Ok: 
_P.S.
если нет человеческих эмоций - нет и правильной музыки, а просто брын-ца-ца..._ :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> И опять :biggrin:
> Молодость + максимализм +  напористость = ….:wink:
> Юля, удачи!
> Дерзайте! Ищите себя, пока не встретите!
> _P.S.
> если нет человеческих эмоций - нет и правильной музыки, а просто брын-ца-ца..._


Спасибо! :flower:  о когда я текст составляла/вообще составляю, то эмоции вообще переживала/переживаю, музыка тем более вдохновляет.
Ну посмеялись же, что я добавила, что музыка должна быть эмоциональной, под смысл женских переживаний. Ну да, а что такого?

----------


## Валерьевна

Сумбурность какая-то у тебя в душе, быстрота проживания моментов, распылённость…(это читается в постах, возможно, я разучилась плавать на поверхности, глубоко ныряю, осмысливая:biggrin:).
Совет (хотя давать их дело неблагодарное, но всё же) – сбавь темп, отдохни от эмоций своих, поживи чужими, поброди по форуму, посмотри, чем люди живут в других разделах, темах, какие все они разные, интересные, достойные внимания и щедрые.  :Aga: 
Забирай себе все чувства, мысли, эмоции, что они дают, расти… 
Потом вдохни глубоко, выдохни и перечитай свою тему.
Удачи! :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Сумбурность какая-то у тебя в душе, быстрота проживания моментов, распылённость…(это читается в постах, возможно, я разучилась плавать на поверхности, глубоко ныряю, осмысливая:biggrin:).
> Совет (хотя давать их дело неблагодарное, но всё же) – сбавь темп, отдохни от эмоций своих, поживи чужими, поброди по форуму, посмотри, чем люди живут в других разделах, темах, какие все они разные, интересные, достойные внимания и щедрые. 
> Забирай себе все чувства, мысли, эмоции, что они дают, расти… 
> Потом вдохни глубоко, выдохни и перечитай свою тему.
> Удачи!


Спасибо! Вы видно хороший психолог.
И какую мне конкретно тему перечитать, ту, что здесь?
Не все успела, но читала и выводы делала.
Не распыленность - я вообще свои не особо новые стихи выложила и предложила. Я не против, если они не нравятся.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Смешно значит.:biggrin:


Вы вооб ще музыкант, а значит меня не слушайте!
Это я не понимаю, извините!

----------


## luudvig

> Не реальные человеческие эмоции,


А что может быть чувственнее?!

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> А что может быть чувственнее?!


Согласна! Чувственнее музыки ничего!
Я знакомлюсь с сайтом и его обитателями. Можете, пожалуйста, дать мне ссылку на вашу музыку. Очень люблю... :flower: !

----------


## Лев

> дать мне ссылку на вашу музыку


Зайди в раздел "Авторские песни и совместные проекты" и познакомишься с творчеством многих форумчан :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Зайди в раздел "Авторские песни и совместные проекты" и познакомишься с творчеством многих форумчан


Я там иногда бываю, поищу.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Игорь, как дела? Как с Леной работа?

----------


## aigul

*Юлия Вдовина*, работаем. :Aga:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> *Юлия Вдовина*, работаем.


Молодцы! Удачи!:smile: :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Юля, спасибо что заходишь интересуешься делами. Я стараюсь Лену не торопить ведь для меня это не работа, а хобби которое приходит по выходным.))) Я не знаю что это сейчас для неё, но если она почувствует это то она потом выдаст, и выдаст так порой что мурахи по коже бегают. Это при первом восприятии, а вот к примеру как Зимняя птица, ну возможно это Вика сделала свой взгляд на эту песню, и я благодаря этому открыл её по новому. И посмотрел на её творчество не много по другому.
И мне тогда пришла такая мысль...может не совсем удачное сравнение, но некоторые её строчки, фразы, четверостишия со временем как вино приобретают другой вкус - вкус насыщенности, мудрости и в то же время  чего-то не понятного чего приходится открывать каждый раз по новому. Может по тому что она женщина, а женщину я понял что ни открою ни когда, но интересно её познавать.

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

> Юля, спасибо что заходишь интересуешься делами. Я стараюсь Лену не торопить ведь для меня это не работа, а хобби которое приходит по выходным.))) Я не знаю что это сейчас для неё, но если она почувствует это то она потом выдаст, и выдаст так порой что мурахи по коже бегают. Это при первом восприятии, а вот к примеру как Зимняя птица, ну возможно это Вика сделала свой взгляд на эту песню, и я благодаря этому открыл её по новому. И посмотрел на её творчество не много по другому.
> И мне тогда пришла такая мысль...может не совсем удачное сравнение, но некоторые её строчки, фразы, четверостишия со временем как вино приобретают другой вкус - вкус насыщенности, мудрости и в то же время  чего-то не понятного чего приходится открывать каждый раз по новому. Может по тому что она женщина, а женщину я понял что ни открою ни когда, но интересно её познавать.


Интересно всегда интересоваться другими людьми, даже не столь близко знакомыми! Вот я и захожу к тебе... Хорошо, что и ты не против:smile:
Все люди смотрят на творчество по-разному, этим творчество и хорошо, есть сравнение с космосом)

Может по тому что она женщина, а женщину я понял что ни открою ни когда, но интересно её познавать.[/QUOTE]

Желаю быть таким гибким, чтобы женщин просто понимать:smile: :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

Всем привет! Вот следующая наша пока с Леной(*aigul*) песня _Живу что бы любить_. Это черновой вариант он ))) в поисках тональности... Это мелодия на этот текст. http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/779360/  Мне так легче воспринимать песенный текст когда слушаю мелодию и читаю.

 Сл. Е. Радьковой

 ***Живу что бы любить***

 1.Позову тебя по имени,
Голос мой подхватят звезды
И ответят с неба грозы.
Но сквозь душу слезы времени
Пробегают , обжигая,
Только сердце точно знает
Где-
......то
......... ты, свежий ветер в поднебесье…
При
......ле
..........тишь,  и с тобой мы будем вместе!

Припев:
Я живу  чтобы любить.
................................(помоги)
Помоги мне не сойти с пути…
........................................... да, знаю,
Я  живу чтобы любить,
............................... (любить)
Нет преграды, если рядом ты!
........................................... если рядом ты

2.Луч надежды пусть хранит тебя.
Не до дна испиты чувства,
Если без любви нам пусто.
Незачем беречь   разбитую
Пустоту  холодных мыслей,
Просто расправляя крылья
Где-
......то
......... ты, свежий ветер в поднебесье…
При
......ле
..........тишь,  и с тобой мы будем вместе!

Припев:

Бридж:
На ладонях облаков
Там мечта моя из снов.
Только ты не улетай
И,  меня не отпускай….
...ай...............................
...........улетай...............
Но меня не отпускай...
....ай...ай...ай...я...я..я.я

Припев

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь, спасибо! Надеюсь найдется вокалист! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, будем надеяться!:smile:

----------

